# Why does sink drain have holes in side? It's leaking!



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

It looks like its meant to actually ensure that all parts of the sink drain, and probably connect to the overflow port. 

Anyways, use a bit of plumbing Teflon tape. It'll seal just fine. Anything with threads and fluid should either have something like Teflon, dope, a gasket, etc.

Don't forget to tighten the flange down into the fitting below so that the gasket will be tight. 

Enjoy your new sink. 

Cheers!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

As above solutions.....

Your sink may have a non-ordinary configuration.... but those holes are for the pverflow to drain.... usually they are sealed above by the rubber washer....


----------



## clawlan (Nov 29, 2015)

supers05 said:


> It looks like its meant to actually ensure that all parts of the sink drain, and probably connect to the overflow port.
> 
> Anyways, use a bit of plumbing Teflon tape. It'll seal just fine. Anything with threads and fluid should either have something like Teflon, dope, a gasket, etc.
> 
> ...


yea, the drain flange is nice and tight and sealed with silicone (had some on hand from replacing a tub drain that was not putty safe). I'll try wrapping the threads with teflon since its cleaner, but if that doesn't work, I'll use pipe dope or silicone.


----------



## clawlan (Nov 29, 2015)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> As above solutions.....
> 
> Your sink may have a non-ordinary configuration.... but those holes are for the pverflow to drain.... usually they are sealed above by the rubber washer....


Oh, the overflow drain! Now it all makes sense :vs_bulb:. This sink doesn't actually have one.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

clawlan said:


> yea, the drain flange is nice and tight and sealed with silicone (had some on hand from replacing a tub drain that was not putty safe). I'll try wrapping the threads with teflon since its cleaner, but if that doesn't work, I'll use pipe dope or silicone.


Wrap a layer or 2. It'll be solid. 

"cheap" usually means "lacking usable instructions" ... Lol 

Good luck

Cheers!


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

You can try the tape, but I always went right for the teflon dope. I advise against silicone on the threads...


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

They sell drain flanges w/o the overflow holes. You have better luck with the right drain flange for that sink.


----------



## SHR Plumber (Aug 20, 2013)

Disregard the thread sealant suggestions. Won't hurt, won't help either. Your answer is in your description. You forgot to tighten the white nut. Loose nut on a drain is always going to leak. Use a channel lock pliers or wrench to snug up the plastic nut, not too tight, just until leak stops.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Threads in this situation were never made to seal no matter what is put on them. *J-B Weld* may make them seal but that still does not say the threads were intended to seal from the get go.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

SHR Plumber said:


> Disregard the thread sealant suggestions. Won't hurt, won't help either. Your answer is in your description. You forgot to tighten the white nut. Loose nut on a drain is always going to leak. Use a channel lock pliers or wrench to snug up the plastic nut, not too tight, just until leak stops.


It's plastic. I was worried about the OP cracking it. It's real easy sometimes with the cheap stuff. A bit more tension should seal it too. 

Cheers!


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

SHR Plumber said:


> Disregard the thread sealant suggestions. Won't hurt, won't help either. Your answer is in your description. You forgot to tighten the white nut. Loose nut on a drain is always going to leak. Use a channel lock pliers or wrench to snug up the plastic nut, not too tight, just until leak stops.


I've been applying the pipe dope for 15 yrs. too late to stop While the nut may not be tight enough, the paste will add lubrication to compress the washer a tad more- some of those gaskets are made of awful hard rubber


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Are you sure that the drain hardware and tailpiece are meant to fit your sink?

After you secure the drain flange in place using the plastic jamb nut, what holds the tail piece on?

The sink material at the drain hole must be thick enough (may have molded overflow channels within arriving nearly horiizontally around the drain hole) so when the gasket is in place, the side holes in the drain flange piece are above the gasket, not within or below the gasket.

If your sink does not have molded overflow channels then you would be better off with a drain kit that does not have those holes you are referring to. Otherwise water and filth will indeed get trapped there.


----------

